# gentoo w polsce

## gaberek

Nie wiem czy wy tez macie takie wrazenie ale mamy dosc duza grupe juz

spoleczna wokol gentoo w Polsce. Jak wiecie zajmuje sie, badz staram sie

zajmowac w tej chwili z gooroo serwerem gdzie hostowane jest gentoo.pl.

Po wielkim boomie na polskie gentoo jaki byl 2-3 lata temu w tej chwili

z tego co widze wszyscy sa masta i osob do pracy brak.

Status:

1. rsync. - dziala

2. src. - w przygotowaniu o ile bedzie sens (lacze)

3. jabber - dziala, w planie support dla rss,mail i kilka przydatnych ficzerow

4. mail/pop3(s) - dziala. w planie zakup badz zalatwienie certyfikaty ssl z podpisem.

5. webmail - do zainstalowania

6. cvs/webcvs - dziala

7. polski handbook - in progress

Zaloznia glowne serwisu www.gentoo.pl:

        - xero gentoo.org w pl wersji

        - informacje z serwisOW gentoo po polsku

        - informacje z zycia polskiego society gentoo'owego

        - niusow powinno byc gora 4-6 w tygodniu, ale ciekawe i na temat. 

Zalozenia poboczne ale sadze ze intersujace:

        - masz ebuild'a - podeslij nam do polskiego repo, potestujemy go

          i bedzie mozna go podeslac dalej na gentoo.org

        - udostepnijmy te ebuildy innym tez.

        - zrobiles ciekawa poprawke - podeslij.

        - polskie wiki@gentoo, [...] nie gesi.

Zalozenia pod dyskusje:

        - rezugnacja z forum na gentoo.pl na rzecz forums.gentoo.org.

                - nie widze potrzeby dualnosci for.

                - dublowania sie postow i watkow.

                - przekrztalcic i ukierunkowac forum na tematyke gentoo.pl a nie

                  gentoo-whatever.

        - wywalic zbedne bajery ze strony ktore tylko przeszkadzaja.

        - wyluskac to co ciekawe i przedstawic ciekawszej formi

          z perspektywy uzytkownika-pierwszego kontaktu, innimi slowy

          wyplewic efekt pld: "dla nas, o nas, przez nas, a userow mamy w dupie"

Postanowienia koncowe:

        - zebrac osoby nudzace sie i zaprzasc do pracy przy:

                - www

                - wiki (o ile jest sens)

        - zebrac osoby do newsowania.

        - zweryfikowac system niusowania.

        - znalesc fenia z zainstalowanym gentoo (GWN).

        - znalesc kogos kto bedzie dogladal caloksztalt serwisu.

        - dac ogloszenie o zagnieciu wwojtasa.

Przemyslenie:

        - w razie fiasku powyzszych postanowien, mozna sobie www darowac

          i wstydu nie robic. ograniczyc sie do poczty i jabber'a. na www

          dac tylko informacje gdzie co jest w jezyku angielskim itd.

          brak niusow i ewentualnego forum.

Kopia powinna pojsc na: 

- Post: polish@forums.gentoo

- mail: gentoo-users-pl@gentoo.org

- topic: gentoo-pl@freenode, gentoo.pl@ircnet

- http://gaber.kom.pl/files/gentoo.pl.txt

- http://gentoo.pl/~gaber/gentoo.pl.txtLast edited by gaberek on Wed Feb 16, 2005 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

Jakiś czas temu wiele sam myślałem nad niektórymi punktami które wymieniłeś.

Faktycznie gentoo.pl jest postrzegane przez zaawansowanych userów jak coś niepotrzebnego.

Cieszy mnie że powstała jakaś inicjatywa by problem rozwiązać, myśle ze po powiedzeniu "A"

trzeba powiedzieć "B". Mam nadzieje że to jakoś wszystko zaowocuje. Sam też coś zaczne podsuwać na gentoo.pl

----------

## fallow

imho warte podpiecia na jakis czas  :Wink: 

--> sticky

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

Brakuje mi tylko punktu o spotkaniu GentooPL.

PS. a o jabber@gentoo.pl cos wiecej wiadomo?

----------

## arsen

jabber jest od dawna, jeszcze jakoś w wakacje był komunikat na www.gentoo.pl że konta takowe są i proźby kierować do messera drogą mailową, teraz nie wiem jak to jest. Ale po poście gabera widzę że obecny jabber będzie udoskonalany.

----------

## mdk

Polskie Gentoo-Wiki to jest IMHO bardzo dobry pomysł. Mogę się tym zająć (MediaWiki - czyli to na czym działa Wikipedia).

----------

## Strus

Ogólnie fajny pomysł, a zwłaszcza

 *gaberek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - rezugnacja z forum na gentoo.pl na rzecz forums.gentoo.org.
> 
> 

 

no bo po co dublować, zwłaszcza że tamto forum jest takie sobie, widziałem go raz i sam layout mnie odepchnął.

----------

## vArDo

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Polskie Gentoo-Wiki to jest IMHO bardzo dobry pomysł. Mogę się tym zająć (MediaWiki - czyli to na czym działa Wikipedia).

 

Popieram z calego serca. Na poczatek chociazby tlumaczenia + udoskonalenia z wiki en cz de.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

PS. Ramka do wpisywania wiadomosci sie powiekszyla (alleluja!!!), czy cos mi przegladarka przyszwankowala?? :>

----------

## tdi

pomysł ok tez mi się podoba.

----------

## muchar

Zgłaszam chęć wsparcia, ale pierwszeństwo ma moja praca dyplomowa.

Chętnie mogę pisać artykuły z serii "dla opornych" na wzór tych, które umieszczam na http://muchar.one.pl/linux. Ponoć są one przejrzyste dla "świeżych".

----------

## sekretarz

Dobrzeby było też dokończyć tłumaczenie *całej* dokumentacji gentoo. Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt na #gentoo-doc-pl@freenode.

----------

## Strus

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> PS. Ramka do wpisywania wiadomosci sie powiekszyla (alleluja!!!), czy cos mi przegladarka przyszwankowala?? :>

 

Powiększyła się  :Very Happy:  Zmienili z px na % i teraz dla takich co używają rozdzielek typu 1280x1024 jest git  :Smile: 

----------

## gaberek

Ok, pytanie jest tej natury czy dany ochotnik jest swiadom tego ze czasami sie nie chce badz nie ma czasu? :)

Kolejna sprawa - proponuje utworzyc liste osob z podzialem rol. ewentualnie do mnie na maila wyslac swoje propozycje i uwagi oraz w czym konkretniej chcesz pomoc. powiedzmy ze w niedziele bym zrobil podsumowanie i zebral do jednego miejsca. Po czym podieta zostala bym dyskusja na temat co i jak i kiedy i w jakiej formie. zrobie jakas liste mailingowa i sie ustali pare rzeczy.

gaber.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Ogólnie fajny pomysł, a zwłaszcza
> 
>  *gaberek wrote:*   
> 
> - rezugnacja z forum na gentoo.pl na rzecz forums.gentoo.org.
> ...

 

Popieram.

L

----------

## cheester

ciekawy pomysł  :Wink:  jak będzie trzeba i nie będą mnie na uczelni gonić to mógłbym nawet coś potłumaczyć. do niczego więcej się raczej nie przydam  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> Dobrzeby było też dokończyć tłumaczenie *całej* dokumentacji gentoo. Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt na #gentoo-doc-pl@freenode.

 

A kto sie tym teraz bedzie zajmowal? Mowie o tlumaczeniach.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

Ja mogę się zająć tłumaczeniem, bo mam kupę wolnego czasu. Napiszcie tylko od czego mam zacząć.

P.S. Jedynym utrudnieniem dla mnie jest to, że muszę intensywnie korzystać ze słownika ortograficznego

----------

## Strus

 *qermit wrote:*   

> P.S. Jedynym utrudnieniem dla mnie jest to, że muszę intensywnie korzystać ze słownika ortograficznego

 

Ispell, Aspell itp  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

no mi tez pasi tlumaczenie. slijcie co sie da, jak wyrobie czasowo to przetlumacze.

albo chociaz wyznaczcie co tlumaczyc

----------

## qermit

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*   P.S. Jedynym utrudnieniem dla mnie jest to, że muszę intensywnie korzystać ze słownika ortograficznego 
> 
> Ispell, Aspell itp 

 hm.. Ciekawe z czego korzystałem przez te dwa od kiedy wyparłem się win.

To od czego zacząć?

----------

## slimak

tylko pytanie jak mozna dostac maila i jid w domenie gentoo.pl  :Question: 

----------

## gaberek

[quote="slimak"] tylko pytanie jak mozna dostac maila i jid w domenie gentoo.pl :?: [/quote]

Nie pytaj co Ty mozesz dostac od gentoo.pl zapytaj co mozesz dac.

podaj 3 powody dlaczego mialbys je otrzymac a dostaniesz.

gaber

----------

## gaberek

Witam.

http://gentoo.pl/~gaber/gentoo.pl.ochotnincy.txt

Ktos sie czuje pominiety?

gaber

ps Osoby ktore sie zglosily na forum prosze sa o ladnego maila na moj adres, poniewaz wspolna droga komunikacji zostanie zminimalizowania do maili, ktore podczepie pod mailliste tymczasowa.

----------

## fallow

 *gaberek wrote:*   

>  *slimak wrote:*    tylko pytanie jak mozna dostac maila i jid w domenie gentoo.pl   
> 
> Nie pytaj co Ty mozesz dostac od gentoo.pl zapytaj co mozesz dac.
> 
> podaj 3 powody dlaczego mialbys je otrzymac a dostaniesz.
> ...

 

kiedys na gentoo.pl juz nie pamietam czy na www czy na forum bylo pisane ze kazdy kto chce otrzymac konto w @gentoo.pl am wyslac maila ze zgloszeniem , wyslalem ale do tej pory nie dostalem  :Wink: 

to jednak nie kazdy tylko wyroznieni  :Wink:  ?

cheers.

----------

## sekretarz

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *sekretarz wrote:*   Dobrzeby było też dokończyć tłumaczenie *całej* dokumentacji gentoo. Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt na #gentoo-doc-pl@freenode. 
> 
> A kto sie tym teraz bedzie zajmowal? Mowie o tlumaczeniach.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Ogolnie to od pewnego czasu ja i rane sie tym zajmujemy  :Wink: . Wszelkie pytania odnosnie tlumaczen (takze prosby o przypisanie dokumentu) prosze kierowac na liste gentoo-doc-pl@gentoo.org lub bezposrednio do mnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mysiar

hej

Ja robię ebuildy dla różnych programów sci-geosciences

Uzywam ich sam i kilka innych osob, sa to raczej mało popularne aplikacje.

Korespondowałem na ten temat z ludzmi z gentoo.org, 

ale ze wzgledu na to, ze cześć z nich ma interaktywna instalacje nie mogą się one znaleźć w portage gentoo.org

Oprócz tego robię też różne ebuildy do tego co mi akurat potrzeba a nie ma jeszcze w gentoo.org

Ebuildy do sciągnięcia

http://www.synowiec.org/portal/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=1

----------

## sekretarz

Gaber: Jak tam ustawianie grupy dyskusyjnej?

BTW. tłumaczenia coraz szybciej się toczą, coraz wiecej rąk do pomocy  :Smile: 

----------

